
Beneath AI hype is likelihood it threatens the poor says former Microsoft exec - joeyespo
https://www.businessinsider.com/beneath-ai-hype-is-likelihood-it-threatens-the-poor-says-former-microsoft-exec-2018-9/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
I confess I'd never heard of the "Artificial Intelligence Conference" before,
so I had a look at their "about" page:

 _AI is finally moving from being the province of university labs to being a
critical part of the software developer 's toolkit and a focus for mainstream
companies. There is a growing—and urgent—need for information on applied AI,
as opposed to the kind of research presented at academic conferences.

That's why we created the Artificial Intelligence Conference._

So it's, um. Some kind of industry "conference" on ah, "applied" AI. Actually,
it looks more like a few days of tutorials and perhaps workshops, rather than
the kind of conference were people present research.

I'd say it sounds like complete toss, but Peter Norvig is one of the program
chairs so it can't be all bull.

